

Stack Computers: the new wave (1989) - dragonbonheur
http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~koopman/stack_computers/index.html

======
typedweb
Modern, many core stack computers from Chuck Moore and Green Arrays:

www.greenarraychips.com

Plus his site showing off his ColorFORTH OS that he uses to design his chips
by hand:

[http://www.colorforth.com/](http://www.colorforth.com/)

~~~
brandonmenc
Here he is back in 1993 discussing some design philosophy, then demonstrating
ColorFORTH and his homebrew chip design software. The second video is
particularly amazing.

[http://youtu.be/B_cf8n58Ews](http://youtu.be/B_cf8n58Ews)

[http://youtu.be/Dbd7Xu0ibJM](http://youtu.be/Dbd7Xu0ibJM)

------
ChuckMcM
If you were ever wondering what Bill Joy was thinking when he was pushing
SPARC you need only read this book. I had a copy of it in my office. Challenge
of course in stack machines is that at the time, the memory for stacks was
very very expensive and slow, and so you got things where the top 'n' levels
of the stack were 0 waitstate ram on the CPU and then a 'fault' function to
free up more space if you needed it.

These days you could build a machine that was both VLIW and pure STACK and it
would be very fun indeed.

